# Master list of Bible passages for memorization



## TimeRedeemer (Mar 10, 2006)

A master list of particularly good Bible verses and passages for putting to memory...anybody know of one? With all the people on this forum could one be fairly quickly drawn up?

I've recently memorized:

Psalm 1
Matthew 6:9-13
Psalm 23

All King James Version, in my case. Those are three major parts of Scripture to put to memory...


----------



## Casey (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't have a list but I think every Christian ought to have the Ten Commandments memorized (Ex. 20). I recommend memorizing them in whatever version your catechism has it (so you don't have to keep 2 versions straight).


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 10, 2006)

I recommend buying Avery Index Cards-- hunkering down for a day of study, and NKJV retrieval from some Bible software-- and putting together these flash cards. It has a MSWord template and you can make flash cards, and a subject header for all of the key verses. I originally did it with a typewriter, but making the flashcards via ink/laser jet with the Avery index card printouts are the single, best and most effective way to get started. No seminarian should be without a set of custom verse cards! So go drop $23-46 on a set or two of these flash cards from Avery, and make yourself a set. 

Quit being so lazy! Get off your duff! Yeah, I'm talking to you... you know that guy who cannot memorize stuff and retain it very well! How else are you going to be a pastor, man? Goto your office supply store now!
:bigsmile:

John MacArthur has a Scripture memorization system and he recommends you make more flash cards. Better to do it when you're young -- 20s and 30s -- then to put it off. You will likely still remember it later in life, but you would probably struggle with memorization after you get in late 30s or 40s.

[Edited on 3-10-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 10, 2006)

What Memory Verse Software does anyone use?

I found something called Inverse on the net. I would like to get a simple memory program. I have Bibleworks and Logos, but neither of these really fits the bill.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> What Memory Verse Software does anyone use?
> 
> I found something called Inverse on the net. I would like to get a simple memory program. I have Bibleworks and Logos, but neither of these really fits the bill.



I never heard of such software... I was thinking of just cutting and pasting from Bible programs into the flashcard template. So, I would wonder how verse memory software works. Presumably, digitalized speech and it reads verse aloud with repetition? Or do you type it in?

[Edited on 3-10-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 10, 2006)

I gonna plug these guys again. Scripture to music. I especially love "Strength and Refuge".

http://www.forevergratefulmusic.com/


----------



## Gregg (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TimeRedeemer_
> A master list of particularly good Bible verses and passages for putting to memory...anybody know of one? With all the people on this forum could one be fairly quickly drawn up?
> 
> I've recently memorized:
> ...




I posted this awhile back on this forum (which only got about 52 views as of this writing). 

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16057


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Mar 10, 2006)

Whoops, posted this to your original post with that link...

Thanks! That's exactly the kind of list I was looking for (I googled several different combinations of words and couldn't come up with anything like that). I searched this forum too, but I guess I would have had to have searched the words 'Scripture memory' for it to have come up... I think I searched 'Bible memorization'...


----------



## Civbert (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> What Memory Verse Software does anyone use?
> 
> I found something called Inverse on the net. I would like to get a simple memory program. I have Bibleworks and Logos, but neither of these really fits the bill.



[align=center]For a PDA, Laridian's Memorize! is great!







It's available for both Pocket PC and Palm devices.[/align]



[Edited on 3-10-2006 by Civbert]


----------

